# Opera Browser



## mcquicker

I and many others use what is probably the most advanced browser in the market today, that is Opera. 

The problem, however, is that wordreference.com is not design to run fully under Opera, and that is unfortunate.

Some links in the pages simply do not work. 

Just thought I mentioned it.

McQ


----------



## mkellogg

The problem with Opera is that it is SO standards compliant that it does not implement the extensions that FF and IE do.  As a result, a number of JavaScript functions in the dictionaries do not work!  There isn't much I can do about it.


----------



## mcquicker

You (maybe with help from me)  opened a can of. . . sardines.

I even have a blog that comments on your comments re: Opera. 

Follow the link below, please, <<...>>

You may also want to read the thread "Unworkable Links in Opera" in the newsgroups opera.general 

I do think the Opera folks have a point re: wordreference.com 

I have three sites and I make sure that they all come across the same for every browser, including Opera. 

McQ


----------



## mkellogg

I would be happy to work with somebody knowledgeable about JavaScript to get these scripts working in Opera and other browsers.  If you (anybody reading this) might be able to do it, write me through the Contact Us link at the bottom of this page.


----------



## mcquicker

I'll pass on the information.

Thanks...
McQ


----------



## Grefsen

mkellogg said:


> The problem with Opera is that it is SO standards compliant that it does not implement the extensions that FF and IE do.  As a result, a number of JavaScript functions in the dictionaries do not work!  There isn't much I can do about it.



I am also a fan of the Opera browser and have several good friends who work at the company headquarters in Oslo. I really don't understand what is meant by "SO standards compliant that it does not implement the extensions" and would really appreciate it if this could be explained to me using language that someone who doesn't work in the IT industry could understand. 

Thanks!  



mcquicker said:


> You (maybe with help from me)  opened a can of. . . sardines.
> 
> I even have a blog that comments on your comments re: Opera.
> 
> Follow the link below, please, <<...>>
> 
> You may also want to read the thread "Unworkable Links in Opera" in the newsgroups opera.general
> 
> I do think the Opera folks have a point re: wordreference.com
> 
> I have three sites and I make sure that they all come across the same for every browser, including Opera.
> 
> McQ



I really want to learn more about the Opera browser and would like to look at this blog, but apparently the link has been deleted.


----------



## mcquicker

The best way to learn about Opera is installing and playing around with it. You'll be amazed at how many features it has and how much better the browsing experience is with Opera. Also, you might want to go to *opera.general*, that is the Opera newsgroup; I understand the Opera programmers monitor the group and answer your questions, etc. 

Again, I've tried all the browsers, ALL of them, including Safari (I am a PC fellow). I finally settled on Opera because, not only is it one of the fastest browsers, but it can be adapted to almost any environment, thanks to its array of features, which is probably the reason it has not caught on as it should; people are intimidated by its many features.

I describe Opera as the browser for the professional internet user; I consider myself on of those because I spend all day on the internet, doing research, etc.

Let me know if I can help you further because I think it is important that such an incredibly helpful and well planned  site like wordreference.com be as compatible with Opera as with the other browsers.

McQ


----------



## Grefsen

mcquicker said:


> Let me know if I can help you further because I think it is important that such an incredibly helpful and well planned  site like wordreference.com be as compatible with Opera as with the other browsers.
> 
> McQ



I started transitioning into using Opera over three years and now use Opera  and Firefox 99% of the time and have been very satisfied.  Is it possible to explain what the problem is here at wordreference without getting too technical.  I have no idea what it means to be "SO standards compliant" nor do I know what "JavaScript functions" are.  

Thanks!


----------

